# looking for a good 5wt reel



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

Hi everyone! Im looking for a fairly good 5 wt reel. I dont want to spend a fortune on it, just something around 40-50 bucks. any suggestions would be appriciated. THanks


----------



## JakeFr5150 (Apr 11, 2004)

I only really have 2 suggestions that I would recommend. One would be the Redington RedFly 3/4 or the Okuma Sierra 4/5 - These are the exact same reel, just with different makes stamped on them (ah yes, mass produced Taiwanese goods!) You can even use the spools for one on the other. While it is rated for 3 or 4 wt, 5 works fine on it, plus its lighter than if you went with a 5/6. Plus it has disc drag and retails for around $45 or $50. You can find them at Gander Mountain. I have one of these and its ok. Not the best, but for $50 it will do.

You could also go with the Orvis Clearwater II or III reel. This also has disc drag and is made from cast aluminum. What turns me off from this though is that the gears and drag components are plastic or graphite (cant tell which). This made them seem really junky to me for the price comparted to the Redington/Okuma which had Teflon parts. You can find these for $40, plus the spare spools are easier to come by than the spools for the Okuma or Redington. Just go to any Orvis dealer.

What I would really recommend and what I use is the Orvis Battenkill 3/4 in either Disc drag or the Spring-and-Pawl. Personally, I like the Spring and Pawl. Its a little noisy, but its alot lighter than the Battenkill Disc. I mainly use 2 & 3 wt rods, so the Spring and Pawl fits my needs well. Plus, Spring and Pawl drag is all you really need anyway for most fish - How many fish have you ever actually used the drag for anyway? However, these are $89 and $98 respectively - about double what you want to spend. Plus the extra spools go for what you could get another Okuma or Orvis Clearwater for as well. However, they will last a lifetime though - Can't go wrong with Orvis 'eh. I know people who have been using the same Battenkill for years now without any problems. Personally, thats what I would choose.....

You might want to try EBay - You may be able to find a good Battenkill there for cheap. Usually they end up going for about $70 still, but thats not bad for a Battenkill. Also, Orvis is doing a 25% trade in on any old reel for a Battenkill. I know Mad River Outfitters in Columbus is backing this deal too, but It only lasts until July 15th - This Thursday.

Happy Hunting,
Jake


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Go to the Rodmakers Shop and check out the light weight graphite disc drag reels they have. $40 and worth the price. You don't need a high cost reel for five weight fishing. Take your rod and ask to try the reel for balance. Frank, Ray or Rich will help you out. Better prices, better service and closer to you than Gander.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a 3wt and 5wt Cabela's Prestige Fly Reels that I really like. About to invest in a 7wt one.


----------

